# Buy Sell & Trade Forum!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

As you may have noticed DBStalk.COM now has its own Buy Sell and Trade area! Now you can sell any of the satellite equipment you have hanging around that you don't use anymore!

We have also opened the Buy Sell and Trade area to dealers, which now have the opportunity to share their satellite product specials with our DBStalk.COM members! I have noticed Dish Depot has already placed to ads over there (Wow $219 for a refurbished Dish PVR 501 or $269 for a new in the box 501! That's a great deal!)

We should note (and our lawyers told us we have to) that all sales done via DBStalk.COM are done between to buyer and seller. DBStalk.COM does not profit from any sale. If you have problems with any seller (and or buyer) you should contact your local postmaster and file a mail fraud report. DBStalk.COM can not and will not be held responsible for any transaction.

In order to sell an item on our Buy Sell & Trade forum, you must be a registered member. [i}(Registration is free and take less then a minute to do)[/i]

Now with the legal stuff out of the way, we do hope you enjoy this new feature! I noticed that 2 folks have posted items for sale and they are already sold!

Again enjoy this great new free feature from your pals here at DBStalk.COM


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2002)

I just bought the refurbished 501 from Dish Depot yesterday! My parents were jealous that I had one so I got it as a present for ol' mom. I almost bought the new one for $269 also, but my dad wants the HD receiver. His boirthday isn't for a few months though!

With the swap, I'll end up with one of their receivers to sell...probably either a 2800 or a 4700 (4900).


----------



## ilovedbs (Aug 19, 2005)

Are people who are not Club Members allowed to post in the Buy and Sell Forum?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Only club members are allowed to START threads - anyone can follow up.

Please note that the first post in this thread is more than three years old and refers to the old Buy/Sell/Trade forum which is no longer in operation.

James


----------

